# How to pronounce "DureAce"?



## osurfo (Jun 15, 2005)

So, how do you pronounce DureAce?


----------



## nhl856 (Aug 2, 2003)

Dura (think the word durable) and Ace like in a deck of cards. We blend the words together at my shop as a joke and call it Durace with an accent on the e making it sounds Italian haha


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Just like*

dura-cell

but with ace like in cards

Dura-ace


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

Durrache...with a spanish accent.


----------



## torquecal (Nov 9, 2002)

most bike shops I've been in don't care how you pronounce it


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

osurfo said:


> So, how do you pronounce DureAce?


 Eks-pen-siv

Or, if you're Shimano or the LBS:

Ka Ching!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*here's how in Japan....*

Lucky for you there is a phoenetic alphabet here in Japan 

From Official sources its pronounced:

duu-ra ace (the script is a long A sound in ace)

TakmanJapan


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

It's actually spelled Dura Ace which is also how it's pronounced. If you spell it correctly in here, you'll get a little pop-up logo at the end of your post that says, "Products mentioned in this post" or some such. And it's a link to the mfg.


----------

